# Renting Electronic Equipment



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Need some information on where in Dubai I would be able to rent electronic stuff. Specifically PA systems, video recorders, etc. Any recommendations from people with past experiences?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Doubt there are many, if any. As result prices will be sky high. Sorry


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Delta Sound for the pro high end stuff, worth a call regardless though - Delta Dubai

Access All Areas - Access All Areas

Desert Beat - Desert Beat Trading LLC

NMK - NMK Electronics Ent. | Distributors of professional audio, video & communication equipment

There is also a company behind the Hyundai garage on Al Ittihad Road but I forget the name.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Also Al Muteena Street in Diera and around the corner, heading towards Fish Roundabout has a number of shops selling PA equipment, I don't know if they rent but maybe worth a try.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Also Al Muteena Street in Diera and around the corner, heading towards Fish Roundabout has a number of shops selling PA equipment, I don't know if they rent but maybe worth a try.


Thanks a lot for the input Mr. Rossi.
Looks like my best bet would just be to hit up Al Muteena St. and walk around ..

Appreciate the help. Cheers.


----------

